# Hands On With The Nexus, Rezound, And Razr!



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Ask away!!!! I'll do my best to answer =)


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Screen quality, can you tell a difference within a reasonable distance, I.e. not 2" from your eye balls?

Build quality, which feels best?

And lastly, which runs the smoothest in your opinion thruout the GUI?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Pics???

Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll preface by saying a few things:

1. I only played with each a few minutes. Ran them around on the browser a bit (except GNex, which had no active line on it. Took apart devices when possible, scrolled through menus, played with homescreen launcher (on the Rezound, listened to music), and just general hands on.

2. The reps were OEM reps, and SHOULD have most info correct, but then again, they could be wrong. However, they work directly for the OEM and with Verizon, so I'm gonna assume they know what they're talking about.

That being said, lets get to it.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I already got to it lol...


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

tbot said:


> Screen quality, can you tell a difference within a reasonable distance, I.e. not 2" from your eye balls?
> 
> Build quality, which feels best?
> 
> And lastly, which runs the smoothest in your opinion thruout the GUI?


Yes, you can DEFINITELY tell a difference. Hands down, the Nexus has the best screen. It just popped so much more than the others. The Rezound actually had the dullest/darkest screen of the 3. It was also the heaviest, and bulkiest.

Build quality, the RAZR probably. Light, thin, it still felt solid. I preferred how the GNex felt in my hand, but thats just me. The SLIGHT increase in weight made it feel more "manly" to me. But I am also biased towards it. In reality, the weight difference between the two is not very much.

That's a good one. Its comparing two nearly complete builds of GB with a beta build of ICS (that didn't have Facial Unlock for instance) yet optimized for said phone. The GNex just has slicker, nicer, higher DPI icons and graphics, and they all ran pretty smooth. There's no real winner here (other than that lame delay that all Moto's seem to have when unlocking the screen) Id say no clear winner. But let me tell you, unlocking and looking at the GNex in its high DPI glory was just sexy sexy.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Pics???
> 
> Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


Unfortunately no, and for some reason, I figured it might be you who asked this, ja ja.

I was in front of the vendors the whole time. I couldn't really snap pics of it and such. I'm not a member of the press....


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome!!! Thanks for the info. I think its going to boil down to personal preference for everyone, but that's sad to hear about the rezound screen being so dull...had hopes for it because it being S-LCD...


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Unfortunately no, and for some reason, I figured it might be you who asked this, ja ja.
> 
> I was in front of the vendors the whole time. I couldn't really snap pics of it and such. I'm not a member of the press....










Gotta spread the love.









Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Ask away!!!! I'll do my best to answer =)


Verizon branding on the Nexus??

Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

tbot said:


> Awesome!!! Thanks for the info. I think its going to boil down to personal preference for everyone, but that's sad to hear about the rezound screen being so dull...had hopes for it because it being S-LCD...


I'm hoping that it was just THAT screen or the brightness was turned way down (I didn't check), but it wasn't impressive. The one that stood out was the GNex, it was just flat out popping. I'm not looking back (not that I ever was), GNex all the way =)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Gotta spread the love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ja, understood.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Verizon branding on the Nexus??
> 
> Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


Bottom is "Google" where "Samsung" is in international versions. Where "Google" is, thats where 4G LTE is, so yea, its Verizon, without saying Verizon. I like that touch. You don't need "Verizon", it suffices with that symbol for 4G LTE


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Bottom is "Google" where "Samsung" is in international versions. Where "Google" is, thats where 4G LTE is, so yea, its Verizon, without saying Verizon. I like that touch. You don't need "Verizon", it suffices with that symbol for 4G LTE


Thanks bro!!

Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Thanks bro!!
> 
> Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


No worries bud


----------



## Bob-o (Jul 7, 2011)

How bright are the red soft keys on the rezound? I have an inc2 and its keys arent bright. Did you happen to notice if they could be turned off? Was the pentile screen on the razr bad? Thanks


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I noticed the gnex is much taller than the Bionic. Is it hard to reach the far corners is you one hand the device? I'm lefty, so the clock is the far corner and I can just reach it on the Bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like the G-Nex screen is pretty sick! Can't wait to get my hands on one and play with it for a long time!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Bob-o said:


> How bright are the red soft keys on the rezound? I have an inc2 and its keys arent bright. Did you happen to notice if they could be turned off? Was the pentile screen on the razr bad? Thanks


The keys are about as bright as they are on the Thunderbolt. They're a litte more dull I guess because the shade of red they are isn't as bright as say, the back of a DInc 1. They were noticeable, but didn't pop out much in a semi lit room.

I did not check if they could be turned off.

The screen was 2nd in my observations. It wasn't up to the Galaxy Nexus quality, but its brightness was nicer than the Rezound, and the colors just seemed more lively.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> I noticed the gnex is much taller than the Bionic. Is it hard to reach the far corners is you one hand the device? I'm lefty, so the clock is the far corner and I can just reach it on the Bionic.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


This may be a concern for you then. It is taller, and while not a big deal, I can see where for a leftie, it may be a stretch. You're gonna have to make that decision for yourself I'm afraid.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I am in possession of a Droid RAZR for the day. Same as before, ask away.

Trying to upload photos of the device is not proving fruitful =/


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I am in possession of a Droid RAZR for the day. Same as before, ask away.
> 
> Trying to upload photos of the device is not proving fruitful =/


Email me @gmail and I'll get them added for you. My gmail address is easily guessable if you see my username here. ;-)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Email me @gmail and I'll get them added for you. My gmail address is easily guessable if you see my username here. ;-)


Sent. Sorry they're not all that great quality, i'm supposed to be working =P


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Sent. Sorry they're not all that great quality, i'm supposed to be working =P


Me too. ;-)

The photos you emailed me are attached.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I got to play with a razr yesterday and got lower scores but still in the 2s I gotta admit it is a really thin phone

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Borgey (Sep 13, 2011)

Man I wish VZW would just give us a date on the Nexus. Seems like it's never going to come out!


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> This may be a concern for you then. It is taller, and while not a big deal, I can see where for a leftie, it may be a stretch. You're gonna have to make that decision for yourself I'm afraid.


What I'm hoping is that the absence of the physical buttons will let the screen sit lower on the device overall and make that distance one that I could reach. I mean on most phones the screen isn't centered, it is usually off set to upwards a bit.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> What I'm hoping is that the absence of the physical buttons will let the screen sit lower on the device overall and make that distance one that I could reach. I mean on most phones the screen isn't centered, it is usually off set to upwards a bit.


From the pictures, it's still offset upwards, to still allow for the spacing of the software buttons.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> From the pictures, it's still offset upwards, to still allow for the spacing of the software buttons.


Mostly likely due to that rather big looking notification led below the screen.


----------

